# اذهب يا شيطان. فهل ذهب حقاً؟



## almanse (2 فبراير 2006)

*اذهب يا شيطان. فهل ذهب حقاً؟*

*

انجيل لوقا :
  4: 5 ثم اصعده ابليس الى جبل عال و اراه جميع ممالك المسكونة في لحظة من الزمان    

كيف يُصعد الشيطانُ اللهَ الى الجبل؟  

  4: 6 و قال له ابليس لك اعطي هذا السلطان كله و مجدهن لانه الي قد دفع و انا اعطيه لمن اريد    
  4: 7 فان سجدت امامي يكون لك الجميع    

لا تعليق

  4: 8 فاجابه يسوع و قال اذهب يا شيطان انه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد و اياه وحده تعبد   

إذهب يا شيطان. لكن الشيطان لم يذهب حقيقة بل عاد وجاء بيسوع الى اورشليم. وأقامه على الهيكل

  4: 9 ثم جاء به الى اورشليم و اقامه على جناح الهيكل و قال له ان كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك من هنا الى اسفل    

كيف يجيء الشيطانُ باللهَ وكيف يقيمه على الهيكل؟ 

  4: 12 فاجاب يسوع و قال له انه قيل لا تجرب الرب الهك    
 4: 13 و لما اكمل ابليس كل تجربة فارقه الى حين  

وأخيراً فارقه ابليس.
حتى اذا كان المسح نبي فلا يعقل ان يصعده الشيطان الى الجبل ليجربه ولا يفارقه رغم ان المسيح طلب منه الذهاب فلم يطعه بل عاد وانزله الى اورشليم وأقامه على الهيكل.

1- هل يُصعد الشيطانُ اللهَ الى الجبل؟
2- هل يتحدى الشطانُ الله ليعود بعد ان امره الله ان يذهب؟
3- هل ينزلُ الشيطانُ اللهَ الى القدس؟
4- هل يقيم الشيطانُ اللهَ على الهيكل؟*

.


----------



## Messias (3 فبراير 2006)

يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [حيثما وُجد المسيح لابد من معركة روحيّة. لقد فتح لنا السيّد بنفسه طريق التجربة، قائلاً: "قد دُستُ المعصرة وحدي ومن الشعوب لم يكن معي أحد" (إش 63: 3)، حتى يشتهي كل منّا أن يصعد بقيادة الروح القدس أرض المعركة وحده، ليس من أبٍ يسند أو أمٍ، إنّما يحمل فيه السيّد المسيح الغالب، الذي وحده يقدر أن يحارب بنا وعنّا لحساب مملكته فينا.] 





كيف يُصعد الشيطانُ اللهَ الى الجبل؟ 



اولا لم يعلم الشيطان ان المسيح هو الله و هذا واضح فى حديثة اليه

إن كنت ابن الله فقل أن تصير هذه الحجارة خبزًا. 

إن كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك إلى أسفل

فالشيطان متحير هل الذى ولد فى مزود بقر هو الله ؟!


السيد المسيح له المجد لم يعطيه اجابه مقنعه بل قال له فى اول الأمر 


مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان،

بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله"


الشيطان تحير اكثر و معرفش يعمل حاجه 


لكن الكتاب المقدس بيورينا حاجه مهمه جدا


ان الشيطان حافظ الكتاب المقدس 


و ده واضح لما جابه على جناح الهيكل و السيد المسيح سمح بالتجربة عشان يورينا ان كل انسان معرض للتجربة و انه يقدر ينتصر على الشيطان و يتخطاها


اقتبس الشيطان ايه من الكتاب المقدس و قال للسيد المسيح 


وقال له: إن كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك إلى أسفل، 

لأنه مكتوب أنه يوصي ملائكته بك، 

فعلى أياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك. 


موجوده فى سفر الزامير 

 ان سماع كلمة الله و قرائتها امر عادى بالنسبه للشيطان و من الممكن ان يحارب الشيطان الأنسان من تعاليم الكتاب المقدس و نصوصه 







وأخيراً فارقه ابليس.
حتى اذا كان المسح نبي فلا يعقل ان يصعده الشيطان الى الجبل ليجربه ولا يفارقه رغم ان المسيح طلب منه الذهاب فلم يطعه بل عاد وانزله الى اورشليم وأقامه على الهيكل.


تفسير روحى

الشيطان يدخل لمحاربة أولاد الله في المدينة المقدّسة على جناح الهيكل، وفي أعلى الأماكن المقدّسة؛ هكذا لا يتوقّف عن محاربتنا أينما وجدنا!

يقول الكتاب المقدس انه 

"فارقه إلى حين" (لو 4: 13). 
فالحرب لا تهدأ قط، لكن مع كل نُصرة تفرح الملائكة، فتتقدّم إلينا لتحمل هذه النصرة كإكليل مجد ترفعه إلى السماء لحسابنا الأبدي. إنها تخدمنا هنا ـ لا خدمة الجسد ـ وإنما خدمة الروح، فتعتزّ بنا بكونهم حراسًا لنا. 




فلا يعقل ان يصعده الشيطان الى الجبل ليجربه ولا يفارقه 



و السؤال هنا بطريقه اخرى كمثل 

هل يعقل ان الله يتجسد ! ؟


و اقصد هو بطريقه اخرى 

هل يقدر الله ان يتجسد ؟





فلا يعقل ان يصعده الشيطان الى الجبل ليجربه ولا يفارقه 


هل يقدر الشيطان ان يصعد الله الى الجبل ؟

طبعا لا 


و اذا كان بسماح منه ؟ 

هل يقدر ام لا ؟


----------



## Messias (5 فبراير 2006)

وبهذه النتيجة يصعب الجدال فيها لأنها ترجع الى كل منا هل يقبل ذلك ام لا على ربه


النقطه دى عجبتنى جدا لان اله المسحيين غير اله المسلميين يختلف


زى ما وضحت ان ربنا سمح بذلك ليعلمنا اشياء 
و لكن هل الشيطان انتصر فى الأخر ام لا ؟




متى تأكد الشيطان ان يسوع هو الله؟ 





مكتوب فى الأنجيل بحسب لوقا البشير

4: 41 و كانت شياطين ايضا تخرج من كثيرين و هي تصرخ و تقول انت المسيح ابن الله فانتهرهم و لم يدعهم يتكلمون لانهم عرفوه انه المسيح


----------



## almanse (5 فبراير 2006)

Messias قال:
			
		

> 4: 41 و كانت شياطين ايضا تخرج من كثيرين و هي تصرخ و تقول انت المسيح ابن الله فانتهرهم و لم يدعهم يتكلمون لانهم عرفوه انه المسيح


شكراً على جوابك: ماذا يقصدون بإبن الله؟
ابن الله الناسوتي بروحه وعقله البشري, ام ابن الله اللاهوتي الاقنوم الثاني؟؟؟

والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه. لماذا الله يخفي نفسه؟ هل يخشى على خطته من الشيطان؟

شكراً


----------



## maarttina (5 فبراير 2006)

سذاجة السؤال ان دلت تدل علي عدم قرأة لما تسأل فيه 
لو كان الشيطان علم ان المسيح هو ابن الله لما احتاج ان يجربه من الاساس 
ولكن الله سمح ان يفعل الشيطان ذلك لكي يعلمنا حكمة مهمة وهي هزيمة الشيطان بالمكتوب
المقصود بابن الله هو المعني الروحي وليس الجسدي 
لو انت مصري مثلا وقلتلك انت ابن النيل فهل معني ذلك ان النيل تزوج والدتك وانجب حضرتك ؟؟
بالطبع لا لكن المقصود انك تنتمي الي النيل بحكم الجغرافيا وانت تشرب منه وتاكل من خيراته اذن يطلق عليك ابن النيل بالمعني الروحي 
كذلك ابن الله 
فالاقانيم الثلاثه تعمل مثلما يعمل عقلك وجسدك وروحك في كينونه واحده وهي انت محصلة الجسد والروح والعقل المنسي 
وليس شخص اخر غيره او انك تقول علي نفسك ثلاثة اشخاص
فالاب عاقل بكلمته وهو المسيح وحي بروحه القدوس 
المسيح لن يخفي نفسه بل قال في مواضع كثيرة انه هو الطريق و الحق والحياة 
وان من رئاه راي الاب 
وليس احد يصعد الي السماء غير الذي اتي من السماء
ومن اتي من السماء دون زرع بشر غير المسيح ؟؟؟
من يستطيع ان يقول انا هو الطريق غير الله 
الله لن يخشي ولكن كان هناك خطة يجب ان تتم وهي الفداء عن طريق الصليب وسفك الدم دون ان تكسر عظمه واحده من عظامه
وهذام ما حدث بالفعل
اتمني اكون جاوبتك وجاوبي يوصلك والاهم انك تفهمه
سلام ونعمة للجميع


----------



## almanse (6 فبراير 2006)

> سذاجة السؤال ان دلت تدل علي عدم قرأة لما تسأل فيه


طيب ما رأيك ان جواب القساوسة  اول مرة تكتبينه انت في آخر مداخلتك؟  المسيح اخفى حقيقته حتى يتم الصلب وليس فقط بسبب قصة الجبل.


> لو كان الشيطان علم ان المسيح هو ابن الله لما احتاج ان يجربه من الاساس


إذاً الشيطان لم يعلم ان المسحيه هو الله. 


> ولكن الله سمح ان يفعل الشيطان ذلك لكي يعلمنا حكمة مهمة وهي هزيمة الشيطان بالمكتوب


سمح للشيطان ان يصعده وينزله ويقيمه حتى يعلمنا حكمة؟ لا تعليق
لكن ما يهمنا انه لو شك الشيطان ان المسيح هو الله ولو بنسبة 1% من الشك لهرب خوفاً منه. 


> المقصود بابن الله هو المعني الروحي وليس الجسدي
> لو انت مصري مثلا وقلتلك انت ابن النيل فهل معني ذلك ان النيل تزوج والدتك وانجب حضرتك ؟؟
> بالطبع لا لكن المقصود انك تنتمي الي النيل بحكم الجغرافيا وانت تشرب منه وتاكل من خيراته اذن يطلق عليك ابن النيل بالمعني الروحي
> كذلك ابن الله


الله ينور عليك. اذاً هي بنوة مجازية لشخص مخلوق بجسده وروحه وعقله البشري. 


> فالاقانيم الثلاثه تعمل مثلما يعمل عقلك وجسدك وروحك في كينونه واحده وهي انت محصلة الجسد والروح والعقل
> وليس شخص اخر غيره او انك تقول علي نفسك ثلاثة اشخاص
> فالاب عاقل بكلمته وهو المسيح وحي بروحه القدوس


لكن الكنيسة تقول عنهم اشخاص
ليتكم تقولوا انه شخص واحد متصف بالعقل والحياة.لكنكم تقولوا : (لآب لن يدين احد وترك الدينونة لعقله)
وتقولوا (روح الله لا يتكلم من ذاته بل يتكلم كما يسمع من الآب )


> المسيح لن يخفي نفسه بل قال في مواضع كثيرة انه هو الطريق و الحق والحياة
> وان من رئاه راي الاب
> وليس احد يصعد الي السماء غير الذي اتي من السماء
> ومن اتي من السماء دون زرع بشر غير المسيح ؟؟؟
> من يستطيع ان يقول انا هو الطريق غير الله


ومن اسمه الله يسمعنا؟ اذاً اسماعيل هو اقنوم السمع ؟؟؟ !!! 
وما رأيك ان آتيك بدليل من كتابك ان المسيح ليس الوحيد الذي صعد الى السماء؟
الاستاذة الفاضلة لو كانت هذه دلائل الوهية لعلم الشيطان بذلك.  وهذا ما يهمنا الآن.

الشيطان لو شك 1%  ان المسيح هو الله لما تجرأ عليه ولما اصعده وانزله كما يشاء.
 لم يذهب الشيطان حين امره يسوع بل ذهب حين اكمل تجربته.

ولو  لو شك 1%  ان المسيح هو الله لأبطل عملية الصلب وهذا ما تقولينه.


> الله لن يخشي ولكن كان هناك خطة يجب ان تتم وهي الفداء عن طريق الصليب وسفك الدم دون ان تكسر عظمه واحده من عظامه


إذاً لم يعلم احد ان يسوع هو الله حتى تتم عملية الصلب. ليس ليس خوفاً من الشيطان بل حتى لا يعمل على ابطال الصلب. 

إذاً كل المعجزات والأقوال وطريقة ولادة المسيح لم تكن دليل ألوهية. فهل انتم أعلم ممن شاهد بعينه وسمع باذنه مباشرة؟

لهم عقول يفكون بها. فحين قال لهم ( الذي راني فقد راى الاب )
اكمل المسيح وقال ايضاً : ( و انا اطلب من الاب فيعطيكم معزيا اخر ليمكث معكم الى الابد )

فمن الذي طلب من الآب ولماذا قال معزي آخر؟ ليتك تشرح لي.

خلاصة القول: 
لو كانت افعال يسوع دليل الوهية إذاً الشيطان تجرأ على ربكم.
ولو كان الشيطان لم يعلم ذلك اذاً افعال يسوع ليست دليل على الالوهية. 
ارجو شرح هذه الاشكالية

تحياتي.


----------



## almanse (6 فبراير 2006)

*
بالمناسبة الزميل انسر يقبل  ان الشيطان يصعد وينزل ويقيم الله على الهيكل لكنه لا يقبل ما يلي :


			
				answer me muslims قال:
			
		


			الرسول يمسك عفريت من الجن و يريد أن يربطه ويتركة علشان خاطر سليمان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## رعد (19 فبراير 2006)

*ان مشكلة المسلمون في هذا المنتدى وكل المنتديات انهم لم يقرأوا الكتاب المقدس وان قرأوه لا يفهموا وان اسئلتهم تدل على معرفة سطحية بالكتاب المقدس مما سمعوه من اهاليهم  كم مرة قلنا لكم اطلعوا  وافهموا واستعينوا بالمصادر لايوجد مسلم واحد يناقش عن المسيحية والمسيح ويستشهد بتقسيرا ت لاشخاص نذروا انفسهم لهذا الغرض ولكنهم يفسرون الايات على مزاجهم واقول هنا انه  صعب جدا ان تدخل في حوار مع انسان جاهل لانه سوف يكون حوار النصف طرشان*​


----------



## محبة لله (19 فبراير 2006)

إقتباس ((اولا لم يعلم الشيطان ان المسيح هو الله و هذا واضح فى حديثة اليه: إن كنت ابن الله فقل أن تصير هذه الحجارة خبزًا. 
إن كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك إلى أسفل
  فالشيطان متحير هل الذى ولد فى مزود بقر هو الله ؟!))



ولماذا لايكون متحير في أنه نبي أم لا؟؟ وهل الأنبياء لايستطيعون أن يفعلوا معجزات  بسيطة كهذه ألم يشق موسى البحر ألم يفعل الأنبياء في الكتاب المقدس معجزات أكبر من التي طلبها الشيطان,,,, إذن شكه لم يكن في كونه هو الله ..بل شكه في كونه نبي وخصوصا أنه لم يقل( إن كنت أنت الله ) بل قال إن كنت أنت إبن الله ومعروف أن هناك أنبياء في الكتاب المقدس أطلق عليهم أبناء الله فليس يسوع الوحيد الذي سمي إبن الله في الكتاب المقدس 
إقتباس (و كانت شياطين ايضا تخرج من كثيرين و هي تصرخ و تقول انت المسيح ابن الله فانتهرهم و لم يدعهم يتكلمون لانهم عرفوه انه المسيح))
هذا ليس دليل على أنهم عرفوا أنه الله .لأني كما قلت سابقا كلمة إبن الله لم تطلق على المسيح فقط .إذن هم عرفوا أنه نبي ويؤكد ذلك قولهم لأنه مكتوب أنه يوصي ملائكته بك ...فلو كان هو الله لما إحتاج لعناية وحفظ الملائكة له.. 
إقتباس ((ولكن الله سمح ان يفعل الشيطان ذلك لكي يعلمنا حكمة مهمة وهي هزيمة الشيطان بالمكتوب))
أعتقد لسنا بحاجة أن يهين الله  نفسه ويذلها ويحقرها  ليعلمنا   هذه الحكمة (منطق غير مقبول ) [/:36_3_16: SIZE].


----------



## Dexter (19 فبراير 2006)

يا جماعة .. أنا أريد أن أسأل سؤال واحد ... هل عرف الشيطان أن المسيح هو ابن الله قبل الصلب و القيامة أم بعده ؟ 

فهمت من مداخلة الأساتذة المسيحيين أن الله أخفى خطته عن الشيطان كيلا يفسدها عليه، فيتمكن من أداء مهمته في الصلب و الفداء. أرجو أن تصححوا لي إنت كنت مخطئ .. فهل هذه الخطة بقيت مخفية طوال فترة وجود المسيح على الأرض ؟ أم أنها كشفت من قبل الشيطان قبل الصلب فعرف أن المسيح هو الله ؟ أرجو من الأساتذة شرح هذه النقطة بالتفصيل قدر الإمكان.. فهي نقطة هامة بنظري.. 
و شكراً


----------



## Dexter (21 فبراير 2006)

أين هم الفرسان الهمامون ليجيبوا على هذا السؤال المطروح ؟


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> *انجيل لوقا :*
> *4: 5 ثم اصعده ابليس الى جبل عال و اراه جميع ممالك المسكونة في لحظة من الزمان *
> 
> *كيف يُصعد الشيطانُ اللهَ الى الجبل؟ *
> .






كان إبليس يعلم أن المسيح جاء ليغتصب ملكوته، ويُخضع لقوته وسلطانه أولئك الذي كانوا قبلاً خاضعين للمخادع، "*أراه جميع ممالك المسكونة*" وكل سكان العالم، أراه كيف يملك على الواحد بالشهوة، وعلى الآخر بالبُخل، وثالث بحب المجد الباطل، ويأسِر آخرين خلال جاذبيَّة الجمال... وكأن الشيطان يقول له: أتريد أن تملك على كل الخليقة؟! وأراه الجموع غير المحصية التي تخضع له، والحق يُقال لو قبلنا أن نعرف في بساطة بؤسنا ونُدرك مصيبتنا لوجدنا الشيطان يملك في معظم العالم، لذلك يسمِّيه الرب "*رئيس هذا العالم*" (يو 12: 31؛ 16: 11). وعندما يقول إبليس ليسوع: أترى جميع الشعب الخاضع لسلطاني؟ يكون قد أراه ذلك "في لحظة من الزمان"، إذ يحسب الوقت الحالي لحظة أن قورن بالأبديَّة... حينئذ قال إبليس للرب: أجئت لتصارع ضدِّي، وتنزع عنِّي كل الذين هم تحت سلطاني؟ لا، لا تحاول أن تقارن نفسك بي، ولا تعرض نفسك لصعاب هذه المعركة. انظر كل ما أطلبه منك، "إن سجدت أمامي يكون لك الجميع".
بدون شك يريد ربَّنا ومخلِّصنا أن يملك، لكن بالعدل والحق وكل فضيلة... لا يريد أن يكلَّل كملكٍ بدون تعب (الصليب)...
أجابه الرب قائلاً: "*مكتوب للرب إلهك تسجد، وإيّاه وحده تعبد*" (تث 6: 13). إرادتي هي أن يكون الكل لي يعبدونني، ولا يسجدون لغيري. هذه هي الرغبة الملوكيَّة. أتريدني أن أخطئ أنا الذي جئت لأبيد الخطيَّة وأُحرَّر الناس منها؟!​




*



4: 6 و قال له ابليس لك اعطي هذا السلطان كله و مجدهن لانه الي قد دفع و انا اعطيه لمن اريد 
4: 7 فان سجدت امامي يكون لك الجميع 

لا تعليق

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اذا كنت قاصرا عن التعليق على النص, و اذا لم يكن هناك ما يستوجب الرد عليه, فبأي عقلانية و بأي منطق تصرفت لتأتي بالنص و لأي سبب؟

* 





*



4: 8 فاجابه يسوع و قال اذهب يا شيطان انه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد و اياه وحده تعبد 

إذهب يا شيطان. لكن الشيطان لم يذهب حقيقة بل عاد وجاء بيسوع الى اورشليم. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
المسيح تكلم هنا و دعاه بأسمه فاضحا اياه و ليس امرا منه لحتى يذهب الشيطان عنه...*




*



وأقامه على الهيكل

4: 9 ثم جاء به الى اورشليم و اقامه على جناح الهيكل و قال له ان كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك من هنا الى اسفل 

كيف يجيء الشيطانُ باللهَ وكيف يقيمه على الهيكل؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

اقامه على جناح الهيكل, اي بمعنى اصعده على جهة الهيكل, اي على مرتفع و من مكان عالي و طلب منه طرح نفسه

و ليس اقامه بمعنى ولاه على الهيكل*




*



4: 12 فاجاب يسوع و قال له انه قيل لا تجرب الرب الهك 
4: 13 و لما اكمل ابليس كل تجربة فارقه الى حين 

وأخيراً فارقه ابليس.
حتى اذا كان المسح نبي فلا يعقل ان يصعده الشيطان الى الجبل ليجربه ولا يفارقه رغم ان المسيح طلب منه الذهاب فلم يطعه بل عاد وانزله الى اورشليم وأقامه على الهيكل.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
* 

*المسيح كما اشرنا مرارا و تكرارا, قد شاركنا في كل شئ, فقد شاركنا بخضوعه للناموس كحال اي انسان, و شاركنا ايضا في تجربت الشيطان, فكل انسان معرض لتجربة الشيطان و حيله, و المسيح ارانا كيف انه كيف نستطيع ان نقاوم الشيطان بكلمة الله الحية, اذ اجابه بكل حيلة بحكمة من الكتاب المقدس*




*



1- هل يُصعد الشيطانُ اللهَ الى الجبل؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*المسيح اصعد للبرية اولا من قبل الروح, اما عن تجربة الشيطان, فالمسيح سمح بها للاسباب المذكورة اعلاه*




*



2- هل يتحدى الشطانُ الله ليعود بعد ان امره الله ان يذهب؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الشيطان هو دوما عاصي لاوامر الله, لكن كما قلت مسبقا, انه قال اذهب يا شيطان لكي يفضحه و يعلن له انه يعرف من هو (كلمة الشيطان جاءت بمعنى المرتد) لا لكي يأمره بالذهاب عنه, لانه سمح بذلك لغرض تم شرحه سابقا*




*



3- هل ينزلُ الشيطانُ اللهَ الى القدس؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*يا ريت لو تتوسع في سؤالك, فهو شبه ممبتور او غير واضح*




*



4- هل يقيم الشيطانُ اللهَ على الهيكل؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*كما قلنا, يقيم, بمعنى يريه و يظهر له, و لا أرى مشكلة في ذلك, فأن كان هناك مشكلة ارجوا التوسع في وصفها*


*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2006)

Dexter قال:
			
		

> يا جماعة .. أنا أريد أن أسأل سؤال واحد ... هل عرف الشيطان أن المسيح هو ابن الله قبل الصلب و القيامة أم بعده ؟
> 
> فهمت من مداخلة الأساتذة المسيحيين أن الله أخفى خطته عن الشيطان كيلا يفسدها عليه، فيتمكن من أداء مهمته في الصلب و الفداء. أرجو أن تصححوا لي إنت كنت مخطئ


 
لا اعلم و لا اعرف كيف توصلت الى هذه الخلاصة, اذ راجعت الردود كلها ولم ارى ما يؤل الى هذه الخلاصة !!

فأدعوك الى قراءة الردود من جديد




> .. فهل هذه الخطة بقيت مخفية طوال فترة وجود المسيح على الأرض ؟ أم أنها كشفت من قبل الشيطان قبل الصلب فعرف أن المسيح هو الله ؟ أرجو من الأساتذة شرح هذه النقطة بالتفصيل قدر الإمكان.. فهي نقطة هامة بنظري..
> و شكراً


 
المسيح لم يخفي خطته مطلقا بل كان يجول مجاهرا بالملكوت و الخلاص الذي سيقدمه بحسب خطته


----------



## Dexter (25 فبراير 2006)

[QUOTE]اولا لم يعلم الشيطان ان المسيح هو الله و هذا واضح فى حديثة اليه
إن كنت ابن الله فقل أن تصير هذه الحجارة خبزًا. 
إن كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك إلى أسفل
فالشيطان متحير هل الذى ولد فى مزود بقر هو الله ؟!
السيد المسيح له المجد لم يعطيه اجابه مقنعه بل قال له فى اول الأمر 
مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان،
بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله"
الشيطان تحير اكثر و معرفش يعمل حاجه [/QUOTE]
هذا اقتباس من Messias و الملقب : خادم البركة .. 
عزيزي روك .. يبدو أنك بدأت القراءة  من الصفحة الثانية هل فاتتك هذه المشاركة ؟


[QUOTE] لو كان الشيطان علم ان المسيح هو ابن الله لما احتاج ان يجربه من الاساس[/QUOTE]
هذا اقتباس آخر من السيدة الفاضلة marrttina 
هل فاتك ذلك أيضاً؟​ 


> لا اعلم و لا اعرف كيف توصلت الى هذه الخلاصة, اذ راجعت الردود كلها ولم ارى ما يؤل الى هذه الخلاصة !!


أظنك الآن عرفت كيف توصلت لهذه النتيجة



> فأدعوك الى قراءة الردود من جديد


بل أدعوكم لكي تثبتوا على رأي.. 
هل كان الشيطان يعرف أنه ابن الله - أو الله - أو كلمة الله المتجسدة - أثناء اختباره؟ 



> المسيح لم يخفي خطته مطلقا بل كان يجول مجاهرا بالملكوت و الخلاص الذي سيقدمه بحسب خطته


أين هذا العدد الذي يقول ذلك ؟ أين بشر المسيح بأن صلبه سيكون فداء للبشرية و كفارة لهم؟
أريد عدداً صريحاً، و ليس معنى ضمني. ولو أن هذا ليس موضوعنا .. أقترح عليك نقل هذه النقطة لمشاركة أخرى كيلا يتشتت الموضوع..

أعيد فأسأل: هل كان الشيطان يعلم أن المسيح هو الله - أو ابن الله - أو كلمة الله المتجسدة ؟
و السؤال الآخر: هل يمكن للشيطان أن يعين الله في تنفيذ خطته؟ أي أقصد : معلوم للجميع أن خطة الله و خطة الشيطان نقيضين لا يلتقيان. فهل من الممكن أن يعين الشيطان ابن الله في تنفيذ خطته بشكل أو بآخر مع علمه بها؟


----------



## drpepo (25 فبراير 2006)

اخ محبة الله 
اولا : كون ان الشياطين لا تعلم ولاتدرك ان المسيح هو الله فهذا امر كان يريده السيد المسيح له المجد لسبب بسيط وهو انهم لو علموا ان السيد المسيح هو الله لكانت الشياطين وكل جنودها بكل قوتهم حاولت منع السيد المسيح من اكمال الفداء لأنهم يريدون ان الجميع  يصبحون في الظلام ولكن بموت المسيح على الصليب سحق الشيطان واذله 
ثانيا : بالنسبة لقولك " لأنه يوصى ملائكته ليحفظوك " اولا هذه الجملة قالها الشيطان للسيد المسيح فى التجربة على الجبل ويمكنك الرجوع الى الانجيل لتقرأها بعيينك ولذلك كما قال الكتاب " ليجربه " 
اما لو كان قصدك بانهم ظهروا للمسيح لكى يقوه فارجوا ان تاتى لنا بنص الآية لنتناقش فيها  ولا تنسى انهم ايضا ظهروا ليخدمووووووووه


----------



## drpepo (25 فبراير 2006)

بالنسبة ايضا لقوك لماذا قال ابنه الوحيد لأنه ببساطة السيد المسيح تختلف بنوته تماما عن اى شخص آخر


----------



## Dexter (25 فبراير 2006)

سألخص أقوال المشاركين المسيحيين في هذه المشاركة :

قال السيد Messias


> اولا لم يعلم الشيطان ان المسيح هو الله و هذا واضح فى حديثة اليه
> إن كنت ابن الله فقل أن تصير هذه الحجارة خبزًا.
> إن كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك إلى أسفل
> فالشيطان متحير هل الذى ولد فى مزود بقر هو الله ؟!
> ...


و يفهم من كلامه و بوضوح أن الشيطان لم يكن يعلم ماهية شخص يسوع حقيقة عند التجرية


قالت السيدة الفاضلة marrttina


> لو كان الشيطان علم ان المسيح هو ابن الله لما احتاج ان يجربه من الاساس


و يفهم من كلامها أيضاً و بوضوح أن الشيطان لم يكن يعلم بحقيقة شخصية يسوع .


قال السيد بيبو


> اولا : كون ان الشياطين لا تعلم ولاتدرك ان المسيح هو الله فهذا امر كان يريده السيد المسيح له المجد لسبب بسيط وهو انهم لو علموا ان السيد المسيح هو الله لكانت الشياطين وكل جنودها بكل قوتهم حاولت منع السيد المسيح من اكمال الفداء لأنهم يريدون ان الجميع يصبحون في الظلام ولكن بموت المسيح على الصليب سحق الشيطان واذله


و يفهم من كلامه أيضاً و بوضوح أن الشياطين كلها بما فيهم إبليس لم يكن يعلم شخصية يسوع عند التجربة ولا حتى بعدها إلى أن صٌلب يسوع و قام بفداء البشرية. و يُفهم من كلامه أيضاً أن الشيطان لو علم حقيقة يسوع و خطته لحاول منع السيد المسيح من إكمال خطته و فداء البشرية.. بمعنى أن خطة الله و خطة الشيطان هم نقيضين لا يتفقان ..


أما السيد My Rock فقال لي مستهجناً:


> لا اعلم و لا اعرف كيف توصلت الى هذه الخلاصة, اذ راجعت الردود كلها ولم ارى ما يؤل الى هذه الخلاصة !!


و يقصد بالخلاصة : أن الشيطان لم يكن يعلم بحقيقة المسيح عند التجربة.
و قال أيضاً:


> المسيح لم يخفي خطته مطلقا بل كان يجول مجاهرا بالملكوت و الخلاص الذي سيقدمه بحسب خطته


أي أن الشيطان و غيره كانوا على علم بخطة يسوع و فداءه على الصليب قبل التجربة و بعدها.

و أنا 
أطلب منكم أن تتفقوا على رأي حتى نتابع الموضوع .. !!

و سأعيد طرح الأسئلة مرة أخرى:
هل كان الشيطان يعلم أن المسيح هو الله - أو ابن الله - أو كلمة الله المتجسدة ؟ و متى علم ذلك إن كان يجهل حقيقة المسيح و خطته؟
و السؤال الآخر: هل يمكن للشيطان أن يعين الله في تنفيذ خطته؟ أي أقصد : معلوم للجميع أن خطة الله و خطة الشيطان نقيضين لا يلتقيان. فهل من الممكن أن يعين الشيطان ابن الله في تنفيذ خطته بشكل أو بآخر مع علمه بها؟

شكراً


----------



## drpepo (25 فبراير 2006)

بالنسبة لقول اخينا ماى روك فالسيد المسيح اعلن خطته للبشرية ونفذها على الصليب فما المشكلة وهو هدف رسالته السامية اذ جاء من اجل البشرية وكانت بالنبوات عرفنا ما سوف يحدث من ولادته من عذراء وصلبه والآلآمه وقيامته وصعوده وغيره من النبوات هذا هو القصد اما عن عدم معرفة الشيطان فالدليل واضح انه كان يجربه وكان يريد ان يعرف هل هو المسيح ام لا ولكن السيد المسيح بحكمته الالهية لم يستطع الشيطان وبكل قوته ان يعرف هل هذا المسيح ام لا 
هذه هى كل الحكاية فما المشكلة اذن


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2006)

Dexter قال:
			
		

> و سأعيد طرح الأسئلة مرة أخرى:
> هل كان الشيطان يعلم أن المسيح هو الله - أو ابن الله - أو كلمة الله المتجسدة ؟ و متى علم ذلك إن كان يجهل حقيقة المسيح و خطته؟


 
في فرق, بين معرفة الشيطان لله, و بين معرفته لخطته, فحاول ان تفرق بينهما!

انا اذا كان يعلم انه هو الله, فهو كان يعلم الوهية المسيح و كان متحيرا فيها ايضا, فبدأ بطرح الاسألة و التجارب ليه, و بعد ما جاوبه المسيح اجوبته اللاهوتية الحكيمة, اصبح على يقين بماهيته




> و السؤال الآخر: هل يمكن للشيطان أن يعين الله في تنفيذ خطته؟ أي أقصد : معلوم للجميع أن خطة الله و خطة الشيطان نقيضين لا يلتقيان. فهل من الممكن أن يعين الشيطان ابن الله في تنفيذ خطته بشكل أو بآخر مع علمه بها؟


 

نحن نؤمن ان الله كلي القدرة, و لا يستطيع الشيطان ايقاف مشيئته او خطته و حاب انبهك بشئ:

الشيطان له معرفة بكلمة الله, اي الكتاب المقدس, اذ كان يقدم للمسيح ايات من الكتاب محاولا تجربته, اذن الشيطان يعرف بالنبوات المعلنة سابقا عن المسيح, لكنه ليس كلي المعرفه كالله, اذ لم يعرف الوقت الغير معلن


----------



## almanse (26 فبراير 2006)

> انا اذا كان يعلم انه هو الله, فهو كان يعلم الوهية المسيح و كان متحيرا فيها ايضا, فبدأ بطرح الاسألة و التجارب ليه, و بعد ما جاوبه المسيح اجوبته اللاهوتية الحكيمة, اصبح على يقين بماهيته


فاجابه يسوع و قال اذهب يا شيطان انه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد و اياه وحده تعبد 
تقصد ان الشيطان تأكد انه الله من هذا الجواب؟ !!!!!
قول المسيح يمكن ان يقوله اي عبد صالح ( انه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد و اياه وحده تعبد )
فكيف تقول انه علم ان الله من هذا الكلام؟ 
وهناك مشكلة اخرى هذا الجواب الحكيم لم يجعل الشيطان يذهب بل تحدى امر يسوع
إذهب يا شيطان. لكن الشيطان لم يذهب حقيقة بل عاد وجاء بيسوع الى اورشليم. وأقامه على الهيكل
4: 9 ثم جاء به الى اورشليم و اقامه على جناح الهيكل و قال له ان كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك من هنا الى اسفل 
فكف كيف يجيء الشيطانُ باللهَ و يقيمه على الهيكل هو يعم انه الله؟

ربما ستقول لم يعرف ذلك الا بعد اكمال التجربة. 

هل تريد ان تفهمنا ان الشيطان اصعد المسيح رغم قيامه بالمعجزات من قبل
ولكنه تأكد انه هو الله لمجرد جملة قالها على الهيكل؟

*ممكن تخبرنا ما هي الجملة التي فهم الشيطان منها ان المسيح هو الله؟*

تحياتي.


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> فاجابه يسوع و قال اذهب يا شيطان انه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد و اياه وحده تعبد
> تقصد ان الشيطان تأكد انه الله من هذا الجواب؟ !!!!!





اليس من العقلانية ان تقرأ النص كاملا؟ اليس من باب المصداقية ان يكون الباحث الامين مطلعا على النص كاملا؟


و لافوت عليك الفرصة دعني اضع النص كاملا و اريك كيف كان الشيطان يعترف بلسانه و يسأله ان كان أبن الله


لوقا 4

*3فقالَ لَه إبليسُ: إنْ كُنتَ اَبنَ الله، فقُلْ لهذا الحجَرِ أنْ يَصيرَ خُبزًا*


*9وقالَ لَهُ:إنْ كُنتَ اَبنَ الله، فألقِ بِنَفْسِكَ مِنْ هُنا إلى الأسفَلِ، *





> قول المسيح يمكن ان يقوله اي عبد صالح ( انه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد و اياه وحده تعبد )
> فكيف تقول انه علم ان الله من هذا الكلام؟


 

قبل ما تزلق و تقوم تفسر النص بكيفك, انرى معى بعض ما المقصود بحسب تفسير الكتاب المقدس

أجابه الرب قائلاً: "*مكتوب للرب إلهك تسجد، وإيّاه وحده تعبد*" (تث 6: 13). إرادتي هي أن يكون الكل لي يعبدونني، ولا يسجدون لغيري. هذه هي الرغبة الملوكيَّة. أتريدني أن أخطئ أنا الذي جئت لأبيد الخطيَّة وأُحرَّر الناس منها؟!




> وهناك مشكلة اخرى هذا الجواب الحكيم لم يجعل الشيطان يذهب بل تحدى امر يسوع
> إذهب يا شيطان. لكن الشيطان لم يذهب حقيقة بل عاد وجاء بيسوع الى اورشليم.


 
الغرض من الجواب الحكيم اظهار فشل ابليس و قوة المسيح و الوهيته و المسيح سمح بالتجربة للاسباب التي ذكرتها في اول رد للموضوع
و قلت ايضا, نحن نعرف ان الشيطان عاصي لامر الله, و هذا لا يعني ان الله غير كلي القدرة, فالله اعطى امر بعدم الزنى, لكن الكثير زنوا, فهذا لا يعني ان الله غير قادر على السيطرة على البشر او الشيطان, لكن نحن نؤمن ان الله اعطى حرية لكل شخص بالعمل بأمره ام لا






> وأقامه على الهيكل
> 4: 9 ثم جاء به الى اورشليم و اقامه على جناح الهيكل و قال له ان كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك من هنا الى اسفل
> فكف كيف يجيء الشيطانُ باللهَ و يقيمه على الهيكل هو يعم انه الله؟


 
كما اوضحنا مرار و تكرارا, ان المسيح اصعد للوهلة الاولى الى البرية من قبل الروح و خلالها اسلم نفسه للتجربة بكامل ارادته كمثال حي للمؤمن في التصرف في التارب




> هل تريد ان تفهمنا ان الشيطان اصعد المسيح رغم قيامه بالمعجزات من قبل
> ولكنه تأكد انه هو الله لمجرد جملة قالها على الهيكل؟


 

*يــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه* يا المنسي... للوهلة الاولى كنت فعلا شاك ان قارئ و فاهم, و ليت من اتباع النسخ و اللصق, لكن اثبت لي *جهلك التـــــــــــــــــام *بالعهد الجديد و تسلسله فلا تعرف متى تعمد المسيح و متى جرب و متى قام بالمعجزات؟


ولنرى ما يذكره كل من انجيل متى و مرقس و لوقا


*بحسب انجيل متى:*

*الولادة *(الاصحاح الاول)
*التعميد *(الاصحاح الثالث)
*التجربة *(الاصحاح الرابع) من العدد 1 الى 22
*المعجزات *(الاصحاح الرابع) بعد التجربة اي من عدد 23
*بحسب انجيل مرقس:*



*التعميد *(الاصحاح الاول) من عدد 9 الى 11
*التجربة*(الاصحاح الاول) بعد التعميد من عدد 12 الى 13
*المعجزات *(الاصحاح الاول) بعد التجربة من عدد 21
 
*الانجيل بحسب لوقا:*



*الولادة *(الاصحاح الثاني)
*التعميد *(الاصحاح الثالث)
*التجربة *(الاصحاح الرابع) من العدد 1 الى 13
*المعجزات *(الاصحاح الرابع) بعد التجربة اي من عدد31
 
يا فضيحتك يا المنسي.... مش عارف ترتيب الكتاب المقدس حتى... حقك ما انت مش قاري الكتاب المقدس اصلا... 

copy & paste kiddies


----------



## Dexter (27 فبراير 2006)

أفهم من كلام المشرف My Rock التالي:
الشيطان على علم بكلمة الله في الكتاب المقدس بدليل استشهاده منها في التجربة، و كان على علم مسبق بمجيء ابن الله في هيئة بشر. و لكنه لم يكن متأكداً من شخصية يسوع المسيح تماماً. فكان يريد أن يعرف إن كان هو المتنبأ به في الكتب السابقة أم لا ، فأخضعه للتجربة .. و بعدما انتهت التجربة تأكد تماماً من ماهية شخصية يسوع اللاهوتية و أنه هو ابن الله حقيقة المتنبأ به في الكتب. 
بعد التجربة ، بدأ يسوع حياته الكهنوتية و التبشيرية فبدأ يبشر الناس بملكوت الله و الذي يقول عنه المشرف My Rock (الفداء على الصليب) .. فنفهم من كلامه أن الجميع بمن فيهم الشيطان - لزوم علنية خطة الله التي قالها المشرف - كانوا على علم بخطة الله في الفداء على الصليب...

و هنا أعيد سؤالي الأخير و أرجو ان أحصل على إجابة واضحة :
بما أن يسوع كان معلناً خطة الله في الفداء على الصليب بين كل الناس ، و باعتبار أن لزوم العلنية تستوجب معرفة الناس كلها بذلك و الشيطان بينهم، فهل من الممكن أن يساعد الشيطان في تنفيذ خطة الله بشكل أو بآخر و أن يكون شريكاً طوعياً فيها؟ أي: هل من الممكن بعد معرفته أن يساهم في تنفيذ خطة الله؟ معلوم للجميع أن خطة الله و خطة الشيطان نقيضين لا يلتقيان . فهل من الممكن جمعهما في خطة الصلب و الفداء؟


----------



## almanse (27 فبراير 2006)

> اليس من العقلانية ان تقرأ النص كاملا؟ اليس من باب المصداقية ان يكون الباحث الامين مطلعا على النص كاملا؟
> و لافوت عليك الفرصة دعني اضع النص كاملا و اريك كيف كان الشيطان يعترف بلسانه و يسأله ان كان أبن الله
> لوقا 4
> 3فقالَ لَه إبليسُ: إنْ كُنتَ اَبنَ الله، فقُلْ لهذا الحجَرِ أنْ يَصيرَ خُبزًا
> 9وقالَ لَهُ:إنْ كُنتَ اَبنَ الله، فألقِ بِنَفْسِكَ مِنْ هُنا إلى الأسفَلِ،


للمرة الالف لا خلاف ان المسح هو ابن الله. انا أسألك ماهي الجملة التي الها يسوع في الجبل ودلت انه هو الله.


> قبل ما تزلق و تقوم تفسر النص بكيفك, انرى معى بعض ما المقصود بحسب تفسير الكتاب المقدس
> أجابه الرب قائلاً: "مكتوب للرب إلهك تسجد، وإيّاه وحده تعبد" (تث 6: 13). إرادتي هي أن يكون الكل لي يعبدونني، ولا يسجدون لغيري. هذه هي الرغبة الملوكيَّة. أتريدني أن أخطئ أنا الذي جئت لأبيد الخطيَّة وأُحرَّر الناس منها؟!


انا أسألك هل فهم الشيطان ان المسيح هو الله من كلامه هذا : (مكتوب للرب إلهك تسجد، وإيّاه وحده تعبد) نعم ام لا؟


> غرض من الجواب الحكيم اظهار فشل ابليس و قوة المسيح و الوهيته و المسيح سمح بالتجربة للاسباب التي ذكرتها في اول رد للموضوع
> و قلت ايضا, نحن نعرف ان الشيطان عاصي لامر الله, و هذا لا يعني ان الله غير كلي القدرة, فالله اعطى امر بعدم الزنى, لكن الكثير زنوا, فهذا لا يعني ان الله غير قادر على السيطرة على البشر او الشيطان, لكن نحن نؤمن ان الله اعطى حرية لكل شخص بالعمل بأمره ام لا


متى علم الشيطان ان المسيح هو الله؟ 


> كما اوضحنا مرار و تكرارا, ان المسيح اصعد للوهلة الاولى الى البرية من قبل الروح و خلالها اسلم نفسه للتجربة بكامل ارادته كمثال حي للمؤمن في التصرف في التارب


السؤال كان سهل ولا ادري لماذا تحيد عنه؟ متى علم الشيطان ان المسيح هو الله؟


> يــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه يا المنسي... للوهلة الاولى كنت فعلا شاك ان قارئ و فاهم, و ليت من اتباع النسخ و اللصق, لكن اثبت لي جهلك التـــــــــــــــــام بالعهد الجديد و تسلسله فلا تعرف متى تعمد المسيح و متى جرب و متى قام بالمعجزات؟
> يا فضيحتك يا المنسي.... مش عارف ترتيب الكتاب المقدس حتى... حقك ما انت مش قاري الكتاب المقدس اصلا...
> copy & paste kiddies


ركز يا روك, فقد وقعت في ما كنت تحاول تجنبه.  قبل تجربة الجبل الم يولد بطريقة اعجازية؟ وماذا عن حكمته وكلامه مع الشيوخ في الهيكل وهو طفل. وماذا عن نزول الروح القدس على شكل حمامة !
هل يحق لك بعد اليوم الادعاء ان تلك المعجزات دليل الوهية؟ رغم هذه الامور الخارقة تجرأ عليه الشيطان وجربه في الجبل. 
لو قلت ان المسيح لم يقم بها شخصياً اقول لك تبقى معجزات ولذلك كان سؤال الشيطان له؟ (ان كنت ابن الله)... (ان كنت بان الله )... ولم يقل له (ان كنت الله). 


ومازال السؤال مطروحاً: 

ما هي الجملة التي قالها يسوع في الجبل وبسببها فهم الشيطان انه الله؟

.


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> للمرة الالف لا خلاف ان المسح هو ابن الله. انا أسألك ماهي الجملة التي الها يسوع في الجبل ودلت انه هو الله.
> .




ههههههههه, لا خلاف ان المسيح ابن الله لكن يريد ان يفهم كيف فهم الشيطان ان المسيح هو الله! غريبة فعلا!!

يا عزيزي, كلمة المسيح ابن الله تدل على انه هو الله, ولا لساتك لا تعرف معنى ابن الله و الروح القدس؟ معلش لو مش عارف قول حتى اشرحلك حتى تفهم
 


> انا أسألك هل فهم الشيطان ان المسيح هو الله من كلامه هذا : (مكتوب للرب إلهك تسجد، وإيّاه وحده تعبد) نعم ام لا؟


 

الشيطان لو يكن عارفا و متحيرا في أمر انه ابن الله لما قال له و ناداه بأبن الله, و مادامه لم يستطع اثقاع المسيح في الخطية, اذن هزم ابليس بمحاولته هذه التي لا يستطيع انسان مقاومتها

اما اذا فهم ام لم يفهم, فأيش دخلي انا بالشيطان و بفهمه؟ ليفهم ما يفهم و عساه مفهمش حاجة, اعوف رب المجد و كلامه الحكيم و ادقق في اذا فهم الشيطان كلامه ام لم يفهم؟ و ما يغير من الموضوع اذ فهمه ام لم يفهم؟





> السؤال كان سهل ولا ادري لماذا تحيد عنه؟ متى علم الشيطان ان المسيح هو الله؟


 

تجربة الشيطان للمسيح, كانت لاثبات ان كان هو انسان ام اله, اذ الشيطان حاول تجربته في ثلاث محاور رئيسية و هي الرغبات الجسدية, الممتلكات و السلطان, و الكبرياء, و كان هدفه ان يرى ان كان المسيح الاها ام انسانا, و خرج الشيطان من هذه التجربة متأكدا ان المسيح هو الله و ليس انسان عادي





> ركز يا روك, فقد وقعت في ما كنت تحاول تجنبه. قبل تجربة الجبل الم يولد بطريقة اعجازية؟ وماذا عن حكمته وكلامه مع الشيوخ في الهيكل وهو طفل. وماذا عن نزول الروح القدس على شكل حمامة !


 

معلش انا عارف انك في موقف محرج الان و تحاول الدفاع عن نفسك, لكن ركز معي ماذا قلت




> هل تريد ان تفهمنا ان الشيطان اصعد المسيح رغم قيامه بالمعجزات من قبل
> ولكنه تأكد انه هو الله لمجرد جملة قالها على الهيكل؟


 

اما محاولتك لنسبها لمعجزة الولادة التي لا يمكن انكارها, هي معجزة اظهرت الى قلة من الناس و ليس العالم اجمع, اذ ظهرت الملائكة الى ابسط الناس و هم الرعاة

اما ظهور الروح القدس بشكل حمامة, هي ظهور الهي لتبيان الثالوث الاقدس و ليس هدفها الاعجاز, بل الاعلان

اما كلام الله بحكمة, فهي ليست بشئ خارق, لان الله حكيم و كل ما ينطق به هو حكمة

اما عن قولك بالمعجزات (اي بصفة الجمع) فقلتها و قصدك المعجزات التي عملها المسيح في حياة الناس, لا معجزتين كما هو معروف








> ما هي الجملة التي قالها يسوع في الجبل وبسببها فهم الشيطان انه الله؟


 
كما ذكرت سابقا, الشيطان حاول تجربت ابن الله ليرى ان كان انسانا ام الاها, و قد قاومه المسيح لا كمقاومة بشرية, فمن تصدي المسيح لمحاولة الشيطان التي يقع لها اي شخص, عرف ماهية المسيح


و لكن لنركز بالموضوع اكثر, فهم الشيطان من عدم فهمه بلاهوت المسيح, ما الذي يغير بالامر؟


----------



## almanse (28 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي نحن نتحدث عن شيطان يعلم ما في العهد القديم ويعلم ان الصالحين من بني اسرائيل هم ابناء الله. اما ابن الله بمعنى الاقنوم فهذه جاءت متأخرة بعد إدخال عبارة اقنوم. هل تدعي ان الشيطان كان يقول له (لو انت الاقنوم الثاني وفكر الله القي بنفسك؟) 
تجربة الجبل كانت قبل ان تظهر عبارة (الثلاثة هم واحد) التي لا نجدها في كل النسخ.

ثم  جئتَ بقاعدة غريبة: أي كائن بدون خطيئة اصبح الهاً؟ اعتقد ان الشيطان يعلم ان املائكة بدون خطيئة. لما لم يستنتج انه ملاك متجسد مثلاً؟ 
الشيطان قال له القي بنفسك و اسجد لي فأبى المسيح ففهم انه الله؟!!
لو طلبت من شيخ ان يعبد غير الله لرفض وان اعطيته مال الدنيا. هذا ليس دليل الوهية.

اما سؤالك الآخر فقد طرحه الاخ  dexter


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نحن نتحدث عن شيطان يعلم ما في العهد القديم ويعلم ان الصالحين من بني اسرائيل هم ابناء الله. اما ابن الله بمعنى الاقنوم فهذه جاءت متأخرة بعد إدخال عبارة اقنوم.





لا اله الا المسيح... رجعنا للتفسيرات الشخصية السخيفة...

اين الدليل؟ اين قيل عن بني ايرائيل انهم ابناء الله؟
وبعدين هل تعلم ما معنى ابناء الله التي جاءت في العهد القديم؟ ام انك فقط تجمع كلام بدون ما تفهم معناه؟ ام انك عارف و تحاول التغليس؟

ام حولت كلمة ابناء الله الى معنى "كلمات الله" او "افكار الله" بحسب مزاجك و ضربت بعرض الحائط التفاسير و معنى النص؟

هل هو هذا الحوار العقلاني ام انه مجرد رمي بالتهم؟



> هل تدعي ان الشيطان كان يقول له (لو انت الاقنوم الثاني وفكر الله القي بنفسك؟)


 
عبارة ابن الله التي استعملها الشيطان هي نفسها التي استعملها التلاميذ وهي

Θεοῦ Υἱὸς εἶ.
 




> تجربة الجبل كانت قبل ان تظهر عبارة (الثلاثة هم واحد) التي لا نجدها في كل النسخ.


 

وحدة الله في الاقانيم هي منذ الازل, وليست بعد قول الثلاثة واحد





> الشيطان قال له القي بنفسك و اسجد لي فأبى المسيح ففهم انه الله؟!!


 

خطأ, الشيطان قال, اعطيك كل ممالك الارض اذا سجدت لي

وللملاجظة, هذه هي ليست التجرب الوحيدة, فبالرغم من كل المحاولات فشل الشيطان في أيقاع المسيح في الخطية, لانه جاء ليبرر العام من هذه الخطية


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نحن نتحدث عن شيطان يعلم ما في العهد القديم ويعلم ان الصالحين من بني اسرائيل هم ابناء الله. اما ابن الله بمعنى الاقنوم فهذه جاءت متأخرة بعد إدخال عبارة اقنوم.





لا اله الا المسيح... رجعنا للتفسيرات الشخصية السخيفة...

اين الدليل؟ اين قيل عن بني ايرائيل انهم ابناء الله؟
وبعدين هل تعلم ما معنى ابناء الله التي جاءت في العهد القديم؟ ام انك فقط تجمع كلام بدون ما تفهم معناه؟ ام انك عارف و تحاول التغليس؟

ام حولت كلمة ابناء الله الى معنى "كلمات الله" او "افكار الله" بحسب مزاجك و ضربت بعرض الحائط التفاسير و معنى النص؟

هل هو هذا الحوار العقلاني ام انه مجرد رمي بالتهم؟



> هل تدعي ان الشيطان كان يقول له (لو انت الاقنوم الثاني وفكر الله القي بنفسك؟)


 
عبارة ابن الله التي استعملها الشيطان هي نفسها التي استعملها التلاميذ وهي

Θεοῦ Υἱὸς εἶ.
 




> تجربة الجبل كانت قبل ان تظهر عبارة (الثلاثة هم واحد) التي لا نجدها في كل النسخ.


 

وحدة الله في الاقانيم هي منذ الازل, وليست بعد قول الثلاثة واحد





> الشيطان قال له القي بنفسك و اسجد لي فأبى المسيح ففهم انه الله؟!!


 

خطأ, الشيطان قال, اعطيك كل ممالك الارض اذا سجدت لي

وللملاجظة, هذه هي ليست التجرب الوحيدة, فبالرغم من كل المحاولات فشل الشيطان في أيقاع المسيح في الخطية, لانه جاء ليبرر العام من هذه الخطية


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نحن نتحدث عن شيطان يعلم ما في العهد القديم ويعلم ان الصالحين من بني اسرائيل هم ابناء الله. اما ابن الله بمعنى الاقنوم فهذه جاءت متأخرة بعد إدخال عبارة اقنوم.





لا اله الا المسيح... رجعنا للتفسيرات الشخصية السخيفة...

اين الدليل؟ اين قيل عن بني ايرائيل انهم ابناء الله؟
وبعدين هل تعلم ما معنى ابناء الله التي جاءت في العهد القديم؟ ام انك فقط تجمع كلام بدون ما تفهم معناه؟ ام انك عارف و تحاول التغليس؟

ام حولت كلمة ابناء الله الى معنى "كلمات الله" او "افكار الله" بحسب مزاجك و ضربت بعرض الحائط التفاسير و معنى النص؟

هل هو هذا الحوار العقلاني ام انه مجرد رمي بالتهم؟



> هل تدعي ان الشيطان كان يقول له (لو انت الاقنوم الثاني وفكر الله القي بنفسك؟)


 
عبارة ابن الله التي استعملها الشيطان هي نفسها التي استعملها التلاميذ وهي

Θεοῦ Υἱὸς εἶ.
 




> تجربة الجبل كانت قبل ان تظهر عبارة (الثلاثة هم واحد) التي لا نجدها في كل النسخ.


 

وحدة الله في الاقانيم هي منذ الازل, وليست بعد قول الثلاثة واحد





> الشيطان قال له القي بنفسك و اسجد لي فأبى المسيح ففهم انه الله؟!!


 

خطأ, الشيطان قال, اعطيك كل ممالك الارض اذا سجدت لي

وللملاجظة, هذه هي ليست التجرب الوحيدة, فبالرغم من كل المحاولات فشل الشيطان في أيقاع المسيح في الخطية, لانه جاء ليبرر العام من هذه الخطية


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: اذهب يا شيطان. فهل ذهب حقاً؟*

ممكن نلخص  إجاباتنا فى هذا الموضوع كما يلي
1-السيد المسيح يسوع ربنا :- هو إقنوم اللوغوس الالهى الازلى غير المخلوق  أتى فى ملء الزمان ليتخذ إنسانية كاملة بمعنى الكلمة من السيده البتول العفيفة مريم العذراء وإتحد  فى شخصه الواحد الوحيد الطبيعه إلألوهيه بالطبيعة الانسانية الكاملة المألوفه لجميعنا بدون الخطية وحدها
2- الله الكلمة اللوغوس الالهى أخلى ذاته- تنازل - طواعية -بتدبيره الالهى-الازلى الذى هو قبل كل الادهار -تنازل طواعية وهو القدير الاقدر والعليم الاعلم بكامل قدرته وعلمه وسلطانة المطلق  ليتحد بالبشرية فيصبح بشرا سويا -ليصلح طبيعة أدم التى نالتها الميل للفساد 
ليتحمل عقوبة الخطية عمن قبله وآمن به وسلمه حياته وقبل إنجيله وعاش له.
ليقدم نفسه مثلا أعلى - وبكرا  بارا فيه يتبارك كل شعبه (يدعوهم إخوته أو نسله روحيا إعتباريا رمزيا) وهو يملك عليهم بالبر تشريعيا وأدبيا ولاهوتيا.
يتمم ويكمل ويصل الى قمة إكتمال الشرائع القديمة اخلاقيا وتشريعيا وأدبيا وعقليا ففي شريعته تمام الشريعه وفى قانونه اكتمال كل القوانين فكلمة ملء الزمان هو الوقت الانسب والاكمل لاكتمال النضج الاخلاقي والتشريعى للبشرية جمعاء- وهو تبارك إسمه مصلحا لما أسئ فهمه من شرائع مقدما الاساليب الامثل لتطبيق أمثل لما أسئ تطبيقه من أحكام سبقت عليه.
3- لايعيب المسيح اللوغوس الاله المتأنس ألمتجسد من أجل خلاص جنس البشر-وإصلاح طبيعتهم الساقطة  -لايعيبه بل بالاحرى منطقيا يلزمه أن يتنازل طواعيةً إلى قبول أحكام  على البشر الذين أتى لخلاصهم..
مجرد تشبيه -والقياس تشبيها مع الفارق طبعا- الاب الذى- يذهب مع صغيره الى أول يوم فى الحضانه-ويجلس معه فى كراسي الاطفال وينتظم معه فى الصف  ليساعده على تقبل  الحياة الجديده لايعيبه هذا -لكنه تنازل منه ومسايرة منه هو فى غنى عنها- فهو الغنى عن ذلك والاقدر على تجنبه.
خضوع المسيح الاله المتأنس الذى بحسب عقيدة كنيستى هو شخصا واحدا من طبيعيتين مختلفتين سابقا للتجسد إتحدتا بغير إختلاط ولا تحول ولا ملاشاه للواحده للاخرى ولا تغيير- خضوع المسيح هنا  لكل ما حكم به على الجنس البشري لا يعيبه بل يزيد فى إعجابنا بحبه وبتواضعه لانه فعل ذلك تنازلا طوعا حبا بنا وهو الاعلم والاقدر
-فهو قبل أن  يأتى إليه إبليس وتركه يتمادى فى مشاغباته أو مناظراته أو تحدياته -التى نسميها التجارب ليحرز أخونا ألاكبر وأبينا المسيح أدم الثانى إنتصارات لحسابنا نحن فننتصر كلنا فيه حسب التدبير الالهى فهو الآن- مع كونه الله الظاهر فى الجسد - العبد البار الذى بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين وأثامهم هو يحملها أشعيا53
وبنفس المنطق نرد على  إبن القيم الجوزيه فى قصيدته التى خالها  تفند عقائدنا والحقيقة انها توثق لجهلكم بحقيقة معتقداتنا
فالمسيح قبل أن يُحّاكم أمام بيلاطس الوالى الجبان وهيرودس الطاغية الفاسد وأمام رؤساء كهنة ظلما- وهم كلهم عمل يديه هو وقبل ان يصعد على الصليب حبا ودعةً ووداعة  وهو الاقدر على إبادة صالبيه والبطش بهم وهو الاقدر على تدخل اللاهوت كقوة غير مرئية خارقة تمنع عنه الام الصليب والمسامير ولم يفعل - إخلاصا وأمانة وشجاعة منه وعدلا,
إذن الله تنازل طواعية وقبل  الى نفسه إختبار الجوع والعطش والتعب وهو العليم القدير دافعا ثمن خلاصنا طواعية ثمنا فعليا لا شكليا ولا وهميا وبنفس المنطق قبل أن يأتى إليه الشيطان مرار كثيرة ويراوغه ويهاجمه ويتحداه كما يعمل ولا يزال مع شعبه وكنيسته أفرادا وجماعات.
+++++++++++++++++++++++ هام وعاجل
أما الدارس لسفر أيوب الصديق فى العهد القديم يري كيف أن الشيطان حرص بكل نشاط أن يحضر أكثر من مرة وسط زمرة العابدين من الملائكة السمائين  أو من أتقياء بنى أدم من الابرار والصديقين - يحضر ألى مكان ومواقيت عبادتهم لله  -مثيرا للاشكاليات بحق أيوب أكثر من مرة-يشكو على أيوب البار
والشيطان هنا يفترى وينشط فى حروبه المسعورة -فهذه صفته المذكورة فى رسالة بطرس الاولى مثل أسد هائج جائع مسعور يتضور يجول  لعله يظفر بصيد1 بطرس اصحاح5 ايه8 فالشيطان هو هو
والله هو هو  يعطيه- بسماح منه-وبإقتدار عزيز مقتدر- وبعلمه وحكمته يطيل أناته عليه ويعلم أن له آخره مآسآؤية سوداء يستحقها +


----------



## فادي الكلداني (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: اذهب يا شيطان. فهل ذهب حقاً؟*


الشيطان وما ادراك ما الشيطان!!

التجربة بين المسيح والشيطان هي تتلخص في الاتي - اي المعاني للتجربة ولماذا ذكرت - ارجو من الاحبة المسلمين ان يقرأوا الفصل الكامل لهذه الحادثة - اولاً هي المعموذية وحلول الروح القدس ، اذ ان المسيح بدأ الشيطان بتجربته بعد المعموذية وحلول الروح القدس (اي تبيان الثالوث) ، والرسالة هي: بما ان روح القدس يعمل فيكم فأنتم عرضة للتجارب من قبل الشيطان ، وعملكم في الحياة تتخلله صراعات مع الشيطان. وبما ان المسيح بدأ خطة فداءه بعد كل هذا صام - وهو الخطأ الذي وقع فيه الشيطان اذ يحاول مستغلاً جوع المسيح الخوض معه في جدال الغرض منه اخضاعه لسلطان الشيطان. وبعد ان انتهر المسيح الرب الشيطان (وهو سمح بالتجربة مثالاً لنا نحن البشر الضعفاء) فقط ربطه - اي حد من قوته العاملة في العالم وليس هذا فحسب - بل أخراجه للشياطين في مواقع متعددة هو انتصار دائم الى ان حان الوقت للصلب، وبهذا نزع المسيح الرب كل سلطان عن الشيطان لسيطرته على العالم وهم يحاربون المؤمنين بضعف لان سلطانهم الاقوى قد جرد. ولا تنسوا اعزائي - فان المسيح هزم الشيطان في عرينه (البرية الجرداء) حيث لا ماء ولا طبيعة - وهذا بالضبط ما يفعله الشيطان - يجردنا كالصحراء من روحنا الفاعلة بالله ويجربنا على مادياتنا (الارضيات).

انتبهوا لما يذكره الكتاب بعناية وافقهوه بروح التقوى وليس بروح التشكيك فالله واضح وقدرته واضحة على سحق الشيطان واساليبه - رعاكم الله من الشيطان وطرقه!

مع التقدير للجميع


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: اذهب يا شيطان. فهل ذهب حقاً؟*

مجرد تلخيص لمداخلتى:-
1-تكرار عوده الشيطان للمسيح وإلحاحه وعدم ذهابه ليس دليلا على عدم إلوهية المسيح فسفر أيوب فى العهد القديم يذكر عدة مرات فى الاصحاحات الاولى منه عدة جولات (من كر وفر ) للشيطان  فى حضوره إلى أمام حضرة الذات الإلهية -إيلوهيم 
2- إنتهار السيد المسيح له (إذهب يا شيطان ) لم يكن المقصود منه الاعدام والملاشاه المطلقة والنهائية-من الوجود-والا يكون ذلك نهاية العالم بل كما يتضح من النص الطرد المرحلى والجزئئ المختص بالواقعة التى نحن بصددها أى إذهب الان من هذا المكان - فهو نهى مقصود به أن يكون محدودا بموضوع وزمان ومكان التحدى -التجربة وليس مطلقا .وإلا عد ذلك إعداما نهائيا أبديا للشيطان.
3-مجئ الشيطان للمسيح ومواجهته له وتحديه السافر و((أخذه له إلى مكان ما...) لا تعنى أسره للمسيح ولا إمتلاكه له ولا تعنى إنقياد المسيح بالمشورة الشيطانية-فالشيطان لم ولن ولا يقدر ولا يمكنه ان يهيمن على عقل واراده المسيح -فلا المسيح فقد عقله ولا فقد خصوصيته ولا فقد وعيه  ولا فقد ارادته و(لا نص ولا تلميح او تصريح  يدل على ذلك الا فى مخيلة المشاغب السقيمة)- وإنما تعنى ببساطة مايلي:-
الرب يسوع المسيح الذى أخذ طبيعتنا -بملئ إرادته تنازل وهو بكامل سلطانه وإرادته ليجوز فيما نجوز نحن فيه ليقدم لنا نفسه مثالا حيا وواقعا معاشا ومثلا اعلا-وليقدم لله الاب حقيقة كونه العبد البار البشرى الخاضع الطائع نائبا عن البشر الذين سيفديهم -من منطق معايشة حياتنا كاملة -يشابهنا فى كل شئ ماخلا الخطية وحدها والفساد وحده\\\فهو البار المنتصر لابليس وقد أحرز النصر لحسابنا 
فنكرر على أن القول بأن (الشيطان أخذه..)إنما هو قصور تعبير اللغة فلا يعبر الا عما ظهر للعوام من امر ظاهر حقيقته وجوهره انه هو تنازل بسلطانه وارادته الحرة المريده العليمة الفاعله-ذلك  هو تنازل منه تماما تماما كما سمح لليهود ان يقيدوه وللرومان ان يجلدوه ويبصقوا عليه ويلبسوه اكليلا من شوك الارض وإلى آخره من إجراءات ومهانة وضرب وتعيير حتى تسميره على الصليب حتى موته على الصليب وهو العليم القدير الحى المُحّيي الذى لا يموت بحسب طبيعته الآلهية.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: اذهب يا شيطان. فهل ذهب حقاً؟*

تصيح السطر رقم17 خطأ مطبعى 
فهو البار المنتصر على إبليس


----------

